# IA moving to gulf shortly



## usa2uae (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Friends AoA,

Im writing this from India. Before returning back to India i was in USA and while my stay in USA i was convicted of domestic misdemenour and finally i left USA for good and returned to India (Home country) there by violating my probation. 

Now I'm planning to move to Saudi Arabia / Dubai for a better future and also will be marrying shortly. Can some one please let me know if i would face an issue with visa endorsement or fingerprinting or point of entry.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## usa2uae (Oct 14, 2012)

can seniors of the forum please reply..


----------

